# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور ، شماره 36 ؛ | 8mit8 |

## Parniya

*
مطابق معمول هر بار یکی از اعضا رو کاملا یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم * 

*و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده زیر لطف میکنید جواب میدید! 

**،،، نفر سی و ششم ،،،*


 :Y (738): 

*8MIT8*

*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید ،،،  

در ضمن هر کسی هم خواست سوالی چیزی اضافه کنه میتونه اضافه کنه ،،، 


**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18. ی نصیحت :


مرسی از کسایی که کمتر از 2 مین  وقت میذارن  ، باور کنید بیشتر از 2 مین نمیشه 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## new boy

ما رو چه به کل انداختن با رئیس و رئسا  :Yahoo (94):  مث آدم جواب میدیم میره  :Yahoo (4): 

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ادمین گروه نتلگرامی ناسا

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ آره

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟* :Yahoo (77):  کی ؟؟ سجاد ؟؟ نه بابا ..بچه بی آراز و با مرامیه*

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ دقت نکردم :/ شایدم سیاستش اونقد قویه که نفهمیدم کیو دوست داره*  :Yahoo (35): *

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ اسپم دادن* :Yahoo (4): *

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 18 نفر ..

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ در کابینه انتخابیش نشون داده که پسرا 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مدیر اسپمر 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* :Yahoo (110): این سوال حذف کنین انصافا  :Yahoo (94): *

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ رضا مارمولک 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (746): *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟حتی سوال پرسیدنش هم خوب نیست :/

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ از این خوشم میاد که با همه دوسته و خیلی مدیر خاکیی هست*  :Yahoo (3): *

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ کاربر برتر سایت بوده .. آرزوی خیلیاست ..* :Yahoo (76): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
دنبال تسبیح بودی بزنی تو سر یکی ... 
**

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سلامتی خودت و خانوادت

18. ی نصیحت :
برو درس بخون بگو چیست انجمن 
که سرمایه ی جاودانیست درس*

----------


## D.A.A

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دوختور*  :Yahoo (4):  همون دکتر خودمون  :Yahoo (4): *

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بابا ول کنید سجاد این کارا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Yahoo (4): *

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ اره خیلی بچه گلیه 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ سجاد.  اعصاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بام !!!! شیب !!!!!!!!!!*  :Yahoo (4): *

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ منو*  :Yahoo (4): *

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ کسی که بخواد غیر منطقی صحبت کنه 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همون دقه اول همه توش محو میشن*  :Yahoo (4):  اینقدر که عاشقش میشن *
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با پسرا*  :Yahoo (4): *
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**دوختور*  :Yahoo (4): *
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هر دو*  :Yahoo (4): *

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دوختور بالتازار*  :Yahoo (4):  ولی بی شوخی یاد شهاب حسینی اینقدر ک لهنش ارومه  :Yahoo (4): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (79): *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره حتی خیلی بیشتر 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
اینکه ارومه و جواب همه رو با ارامش میده . بدی ازش ندیدم 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه فقط اون اواتارش رو عوض کنه همه چی حله 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (4): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ب حقش برسه 
18. ی نصیحت :
به هرکی اعتماد نکن من خیلی بد ضربه خوردم هم از لحظ عاطفی هم جنبه های دیگه 
*

----------


## DR.MAM

*1-متخصص قلب و عروق

2-والا ندیدم تابحال که بخواد کار ضایعی انجام داده باشه 

3-اره اونکه صد در صد،چون با من دوست شده 

4-نه بابا...اتفاقا واسه من حکم آرامبخش رو داره 

5-اینو که دیگه فقط خدا میدونه و بس 

6-حساسسیتش بنظر من فک کنم باید روی مسائل دینی و مذهبی باشه

7-واقعا پسر خوش قلبی و خوش برخوردیه..همه جذبش میشن 

8-با پسرا..چون بیشتر مکالماتش با پسرایه

9-عشقولی 

10-با توجه به شناختی که ازش دارم،فک کنم سوسک باید ازش بترسه 

11-جواد رضویان 

12-

13-آره بابا..چون واقعا هم زحمت میکشه واسه انجمن

14-ویژگی بدی تو این مدت حقیقتا ازش ندیدم ولی ویژگی خوبش طبق گقته پیام،اینه که خیلی مهریونه و با همه دوست هست و همچنین با وجود مدیر بودنش،خیلی خاکیه 

15-نظر خاصی ندارم والا 

16-
بیا سجاد..اینم تسبیحت که گمش کرده بودی..حالا هرچقدر که میخوایی،بزن تو سرو صورت اینو اون 

17-
آرزو میکنم سال آینده اینجوری ببینمت

18-نیاز به نصیحت نداره..خودش به اندازه کافی بالغه


دوستان شرمنده که نتونستم سوالا رو هم کپی کنم کنار جوابا..آخه با گوشی میام و بلد نیستم حقیقتا*

----------


## ZAPATA

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 ::: رئیس کل سازمان حقوق بشر
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 ::: گاهی یادش میره پستای منو لایک بزنه :::
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
 ::: نه تا وقتی که من انتخابشم .. 
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
 ::: نه ... امتیاز هم یادش نره ..... بهتر تر هم میشه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
 ::: خب معلومه ... منو !
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
 ::: رو من و پستای من 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 ::: 20 نفر یک دم باهم 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
 ::: پسر سالم باشه جذب دختر نشه ...... با پسرا هم که عادیه
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 ::: سلطان صاحبقران 
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 ::: فکر نکنم : میشینه با سوسکه دوئل بازی میکنه
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 ::: نقش اول فیلم ... جویندگان طلای مکنا 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 ::: 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 ::: غورباغه هم قدشه  ::: آره با ... حقشه .... تازه کمشم هست
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
 ::: مگه بدم داریم 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
 ::: مارو یاد حس بعد خوندن شعرای مریم حیدرزاده میندازه با ترکیبی از حس بعد خوردن یه شام پاین مشتی 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 ::: 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
 ::: تو مهم ترین انتخاب زندگی ..... بهترین که لایقشی کنارت باشه 
18. ی نصیحت :
 ::: صبحا زودتر بیدار شو 
*

----------


## somi

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ ای تی

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟چیز بدی ازش ندیدم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟اره خیلی

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ن اصلا

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟@ultra

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟شاید اسپم نمیدونم

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟تو فضای واقعی بنظرم 10نفر نمیدونم

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):پسر خوش اخلاق

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد کالوین هریس خخخ نمیدونم چرا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟شبیه

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟هیچکدوم کلا خوبه.خوش اخلاق و منطقی و عالی

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟چی؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :وا چی مثلا؟

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم داروسازی قبولشه

18. ی نصیحت :همیشه خوب بمون
*
*

*

----------


## halsey

*1.رهبر یه مکتبی چیزی
2، داداش سجاد کار ضایع نداره،
3، بله100درصد
4، اصلا
5،نمیدونم والا!فکر کنم مدیریت
6، روی عقایدش
7، فکرکنم 19-20نفر
8،پسرا دیگه
9، مدیر همیشه درصحنه
10، صدرصد سوسکه از ایشون
11، از اونجاییه کهادم منطقیه و تو بحثاییم ک من دیدم منطقی برخورد کرده یاد داداشم میفتم
12،
13، بله
14، ویژگی بد ندیدم 
15،خوبه دیگه پستای قشنگ مشنگ میزاره
16،
17،امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشه
18، والا من کوچولترم ازش نصیحت نمیشه بکنم بزرگترمو
*

----------


## opposite

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ از این مدیرای گردن کلفت رده بالا ی مملکت

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که چیزی ندیدم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ بله البته

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه بابا این چه حرفیه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ من نمیدونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ با توجه به این که نوشته "عاشق شدم" _روی عشقش_

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 2-3 نفر , به نظرم زود با کسی پسر خاله نمیشه

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ به نظر من با پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) گل پسر

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ فرمانده ناحیه ی مقاومت بسیج

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه باید بیشتر باشه مثلا مدیر کل

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ ویژگی بد که ندیدم , ویژگی خوب مدیریت خوبی داره و به نظر آدم
با عرضه ایه و میتونه گلیمشو از آب بکشه بیرون
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ نظر خاصی ندارم میتونم بگم خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : خواستم بهش تسبیح بدم ولی دیدم دوستان زودتر دست به کار شدند,یکم آش بود خواستم بدم که اونم خوردم,یکم عطر مونده واسم اگه می خواد پست کنم واسش (_البته باید هزینه ی پستشو بده_)

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق باشه(_ به عشقش برسه_)

18. ی نصیحت : نصحیت ندارم
*

----------


## Hellish

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

کـارگـر باغ وحـش -_-نتـرسه مهـربونم هس

تلاشم برای پاچه خواری ستودنیه :/

خدا هیچ بنده ای رو محتاج درجه نکنه 

اینجوری:




2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
رنـگ منو آبی نکـردهـ -_-


3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

دوستـان در یافتنش موفق بودن 

#برای درجـه_پاچه خواری_نکنیم ^_^

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟

خیـلی زیاد! چـون رنگـ منو آبی نمیکـنه -_-

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

پـارسـا یوسـفی 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

پـارسـا یوسفـی 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

همـه رو دَفع میکـنه :/



8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

زشتهـ!خـانواده نشسـته :/

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

اسپـمر اعـظم 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

با اون درجـه ای که ایـشون دارهـ سوسک که سَهله

من تو او ما شما ایشان همـه ازش میترسیم :/

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

-_-هیتـلِر 

نیس که چَن سالی با هیتلر اینا رفت و آمد خونوادگی داشتیم کاملا با اخلاقش آشنام 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

نع! حق منـو خوردهـ :/

من مِثل شاطر نونـوا پُست میذارم هَنو فعالم ایـشون هیچکـار نمیکنه مُدیره:/

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
  از اینکـه رنگـ منو آبی نمیکـنه بدم میـاد :/

از خـاکی بودنش خوشم میاد -_-

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

وری نـایس! پـرفِکت! بیوتیـفول! -_-

البتـه این موارد بالا در صورتی صِدق میکنه که رنگ منو آبی کنه -_-

پ.ن:فقط رنگـش خوب نیس! صورتی دخترونس 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش : امیـدورام به اون درجـه از عـرفان بـرسه که درکـ کنه من حـقمه آبی بشم -_-

18. ی نصیحت :بیـا و رنـگ منو آبی کُن**


پ.ن: به رنگ سوالا دِقت کنین فقد 
*

----------


## Healer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
میخواد که پزشک بشه دیگه 
اما مشاوره درسی و ازین آخوند های پرسش های شرعی هم بهش میاد 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
بچه گلیه اهل ضایع بازی نیست
 
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
صد در صد

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
* :Yahoo (65): *

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
نمیدونم والا 
 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۸ نفری

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
حاجی 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک سکته میکنه*  :Yahoo (4): *

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
* :Yahoo (35): 
*فیلم دلنوازان بود میداد اون پسر عمه شاهرخ استخری اونجا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (755):  :Yahoo (83): *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره مگه بالاتر از مدیریتم داریم 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
اینکه زیاد پایبند قوانینه و اخراج سر خود نمیکنه 
کلا بچه گلیه و مهربونه 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
دادا یه شب شام میبرمت رستوران ولی مهمون تو 
از بس دست و دلبازم  یه کادوی دیگه هم میدم:
*
*ذوق مرگ نشی یه وقتا 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
انشاالله که به خواستت یعنی پزشکی تهران برسی 
و همیشه چشمام پر اشک شوق باشه

18. ی نصیحت :
من کوچوترم سجاد باید نصیحتم کنه 

*
بالا نوشتم
شرمنده یکم نامرتب شد با گوشی سخته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Behnam10

*آقا سجاد گل  *  :Yahoo (76): *

**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

**قیافش که به مهندسا میخوره*  :Yahoo (25): *

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

چیزی ندیدم ازش 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟

اره باو . همه با مرامش حال میکنند دیگه* :Yahoo (4): *

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
بعضی موقع ها که مدیر بازی درمیاره آره اما در کل خیلی خاکییه . سجاد عشقه* :Y (518): *

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟

احتمالا با پارسا بیشتر جوره .
اما اگه دختر مختر رو میگی الله اعلم* :Yahoo (117): *

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

نمنه والله

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

هر 30 نفر* :Yahoo (76): *

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
خخخخ* :Yahoo (76): 
*با دخترا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

مشاور اعظم* :Y (642): *

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوکس سکته میزنه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

میشا آور

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*
 :Yahoo (35): *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

آره

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

از مرامش خوشم میاد
.....

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

نظر خاصی ندارم
اما یه کم زیاد فعاله* :Yahoo (75): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (454):  :Y (507): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :

سلامت
موفقیت

18. ی نصیحت :

خودش اوستا نصحیته* :Yahoo (100): *



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _  __ 


شب یلدا خوش *  :Yahoo (76): *

* :Y (648):  :Y (605):  :Y (429):

----------


## arefeh78

*


**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ طراح ماشین های لوکس

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟بله

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ بله کلا رو اعصابه 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نیدونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟رو تایپیکاشه همیشه سعی میکنه بهترینا  را بزاره

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟31

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ اخه اینم سواله استغفرااللهخداییش پسر چشم دل پاکیه

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟از سوسک میترسه فکر کنم

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟دامبلدور تو هری پاتر

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله کاملا

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟همشون خوبه

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟خوبه ولی میتونه بهترم باشه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزوی موفقیت وسلامتی و طول عمر با عزت

18. ی نصیحت :* *مردان مردد هرگز موفق نمی‌شوند.*

----------


## elL

1-دکتررررر
2-ندیدم تا الان چیزی 
3-اره خعیعیلی
4-نه اصلا 
5-نمیدونم والا
6-حرف حساب زدن
7-ده نفر
8-پسرا
9-دکی منطقی
10-سوسک میترسه فک میکنم
11-پسرخالم :Yahoo (4): مهربون منطقی اروم کم حرف 
12- :Yahoo (1): 
13-قطعا بدون شک
14-ویژگی بدی ندیدم تا الان خوبش با شخصیت
15-معمولی 
16-یه سبد گل ارکیده
17-موفقیت در تمام مراحل زندگیشون
18- هرگز غمگین نباش قوی باش خودت باش

----------


## ehsan-en1

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک-یا مشاور موفق

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  ندیدم تاحالا

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ اره . زیاد

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ ن باو

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟  کلا رو همه چی حساسه -شغله شه خو

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ صفر نفر - یه نگاه گذرا فقط

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟باهمه خوبه

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) حاجی

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شخصیت پسر (شهاب حسینی -نمیدونم اسمشو)فیلم دل شکسته 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه-مدیریت اصلی واسه سجاده 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
بد!!!!!!!!!!-با ادب و محترم 
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


فایل پیوست 64889

*

رسید مژده که ایام غم نخواهد ماند



چنان نماند و چنین نیز هم نخواهد ماند

من ار چه در نظر یار خاکسار شدم


رقیب نیز چنین محترم نخواهد ماند

چو پرده دار به شمشیر می‌زند همه را


کسی مقیم حریم حرم نخواهد ماند

چه جای شکر و شکایت ز نقش نیک و بد است


چو بر صحیفه هستی رقم نخواهد ماند

سرود مجلس جمشید گفته‌اند این بود


که جام باده بیاور که جم نخواهد ماند

غنیمتی شمر ای شمع وصل پروانه


که این معامله تا صبحدم نخواهد ماند

توانگرا دل درویش خود به دست آور



که مخزن زر و گنج درم نخواهد ماند

بدین رواق زبرجد نوشته‌اند به زر



که جز نکویی اهل کرم نخواهد ماند

ز مهربانی جانان طمع مبر حافظ



که نقش جور و نشان ستم نخواهد ماند



*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
هر چی که به صلاحشه براش رقم بخوره 
18. ی نصیحت :
من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!* 
در ضمن یلدات مبارک :Y (694):  :Y (694):  :Y (694):

----------


## sis413

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر**

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ -**

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ اره

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟* *نه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ ندانم شاید پارسا یوسفیشایدم MOHO**

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ ندانم

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
25**نفر
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
با پسرا* *
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)صورتی* 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این**

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیشکی یادخودشون
*

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره 
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
ویژگی بد ندیدم ویژگی خوبم ندیدم(جنبه بالا+خوش برخورد)
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :
پزشک بشن
18. ی نصیحت :
من کی باشم ایشونو نصیحت کنم*

----------


## 86ali.z

*1.فضانورد
2.واقعا تا حالا ندیدم
3.اره بابا خیلی
4.نه بابا.گله
5. ...
6.تایپیک های مزخرف
7.بیست چهار نفر
8.نمیدونم
9.مدیر
10.هردو فرار میکنند
11. ...
12.
13.اره
14.ادم منطقی هست ویژگیهاش رو اعصاب نبوده تا الان 
15.خوب
16.
17.ارزو میکنم  به هر ارزوی داره برسه
18.نصیحت کنم خوب نیست معذرت میخوام*

----------


## reza__sh

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همین انتخاب کابینه

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟900 تا دوست داره بازم میگی موفق نبوده

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟اره هرچی بش میگم منو اخراج کن گوش نمیکنه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟من من کله گنده
جدا اسمشو نمیدونم ولی خودش بش میگه اورانگوتان افریقایی

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟اسپم هرکی ی اسپم بده اخراجش میکنه

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟21

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)سژاد

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوکس

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
* :Yahoo (35): *
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (110): *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نع حق منو خورده

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟سوال بعد لطفن

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟بالا گفتم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Yahoo (11): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :

18. ی نصیحت :
این 3 تا سوال آخری خیلی لوسن حذفشون میکنم*

----------


## M-95

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مدیریت انجمن* :Yahoo (4): 
*

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ آره 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ نمیدونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رنگ صورتی* :Yahoo (4): 
* 
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 40 نفر

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ پسرا

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آقا سجاد

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ قطعا سوسکه از این میترسه

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمیتونم بگم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (738): 
* 
13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ این چرا مدیر کل نشده

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ همه چیش خوبه

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ بد نیست خوبم نیست* :Yahoo (4): 
* 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : میزارم به سلیقه ی خود**ش*
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : به هر چی که دوست داره برسه 

18. ی نصیحت : در اون حد نیستم
*

----------


## MeysAM1999

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
فضا نورد

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
تا حالا نديدم
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
حتما كه نه؛قطعاً!
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه؛به هيچ وجه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
نميدونم(سجاد خودت بگو )
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
فك كنم اسلام و چيزايي كه به دين مربوطه
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
19 نفر-ميدوني چرا نميگم 20؟چون هميشه تو يِ جمع يه نفر هست كهميخواد اداي آدماي خاص رو در بياره  و در همه موارد با همه مخالفه-مثلاً ميگي نيوتن جاذبه رو كشف كرد ميگه نه!مرحوم پروفسور حسابي كشفش كرده!
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا-از كابينه ش فهميدم
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مدير با لياقت
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
نميدونم
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خودش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
كاملاً
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
ويژگي بدي نديدم ازش-ويژگي خوب:خوش اخلاقي و صبر
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوبه!(آخه من به اين سوال چه جوابي بدم؟؟)
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

خودم سبزش رو انتخاب كردما...فك كنم از رنگ سبز خوشت مياد.مثل من
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به همه آرزوهاش برسه
18. ی نصیحت :
من كوچيكتر از اونيم كه بخوام تو اين انجمن كسي رو نصيحت كنم*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ وکیل  

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بگم ینی؟ 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ اوف 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ اره اره اره  

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟خودشو 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) ناپلئون

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟گزینه دو

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پلنگ صورتی (فقط رو حساب رنگ پروفایلشا) 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟کادر فنی!

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟شاده!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : سلامتیش صلوات  

17. ی ارزو واسش :به پزشکی تهران برسه!

18. ی نصیحت :کم بیاد اینجا بیشتر بخونه تا به ارزوی بالایی برسه!


*

----------


## medicine121

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  جراح*


*2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من چیزی ندیدم ازشون

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟فکر میکنم دوستای زیادی داشته باشه ولی رفیق شاید نه. از این ادمایی که دورشون شلوغ ه ولی تنهان

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ فکر نمیکنم حداقل تو انجمن رو اعصاب کسی باشه 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟نمیدونم

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟اینم نمیدونم

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟فک کنم تا حدودی ادم درونگرایی باشه بستگی به جمعش داره

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟چیزی که من دیدم با همه خوب و مودب بوده

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟احتمالا بی تفاوت از کنار هم رد بشن

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد شخصیت مورسو تو کتاب مرگ خوش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟امیدوارم بالاتر بره

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ادم مودبی ه ،این رو دوست دارم نکته منفی هم فعلا ندیدم ازش

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟جالب ه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده

17. ی ارزو واسش :true  love

18. ی نصیحت :همیشه دنبال ارزوهاش باشه
*
* 

*

----------


## The JoKer

سلام بنا به دلایلی مجبور شدم دوباره بیام انجمن 
الان هم زود باید برم 
اما وقتی دیدم منو به این تاپیک تگ کردن دلم نیومد چیزی نگم
همشهری عزیزه ما و اگر بخوام خیلی خلاصه ازش بگم باید بگم 
عشقه همین  :Yahoo (3): و براش ارزوی موقیت میکنم 
بازم ببخشید به همه سوالات کامل جواب ندادم

----------


## arnika

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ریاست محترم جمهور 😊 (ولی خدایی پزشک )

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
تو انتخاب کابینه شون ازخانوم ها استفاده نکردن😒 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
اوهوم 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
ن بنده خدا..خعلی ارومن..
البته خب درمقوله ی استفاده نکردن از بانوان محترمه درکابینه,بلی!😑

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟خبرندارم.. 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
متاسفانه باخبرنیستم..🤔

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
17🙃

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟عاقا پسرا 👦
البته ازحق نگذریم نسبت ب دخترخانوما👩هم خعععلی مودب و باشخصیت هستن(ممنون) 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مستر پرزیدنت👤👑

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
فک کنم جفتشون توی چشم های هم خیره بشن..👀

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟اقای ووپی توی تنسی تاکسیدو,بسکه اطلاعاتشون بالاست 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟🤓


13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بلی 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ویژگی بد ک ندیدم,اما ویژگی خوبشون: خعلی باشخصیت هستن..

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوووبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم بهترین اتفاق ها براشون بیفته.. بهترین بهترین ها..

18. ی نصیحت :
اختیاردارین نصیحته چی؟!

----------


## _Senoritta_

1.والا نمی دونم M.D مخفف چیه..ولی نمی دونم چرا بیشتر  فک می کنم مهندس آی تیه...
2.در جریان نیستم...فقط می دونم ی بار تاریخ تولد ی بنده ی خدا رو اشتباه زده بود...
3.فک کنم از تعداد دوستاش کاملا مشخصه
4.نه بابا بچه ب این خوبی
5.نمی دونم
6.نمی دونم
7. 10 نفر
8.جفتشون...ولی با پسرا بیشتر
9.بچه مثبت
10.بی تفاوت از کنار هم رد میشk
11.پسر داییم
12.
13.صد در صد
14.حال ندارم فک کنم (تعداد سوالات زیاده)
15.نظری ندارم
16.
17.موفقیت
18.اون باید منو نصیحت کنه

----------


## علی..

1-توچه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟تصورچی هست :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (23): والاتوبحثای مذهبی ایشون رودیدم مدیرهم هستن پس مدیرحوزه علمیه :Yahoo (111): 
2-ضایعترین کاری که توانجمن انجام داده؟کاری کردکه داشت کودتامیشد :Yahoo (23): 
3-فکرمیکنی تودوستیابی موفق بوده؟بله فکرکنم
4-کلارواعصابه یانه؟اولااعصاب چی هست :Yahoo (35): دومایعی میکنه آروم باشه پس رواعصاب نمیره
5-توسایت کیوازهمه بیشتردوست داره؟بایدبرم پیغام بازدیدکنندگانشوچک کنم بعدپیام های خصوصی دراختیارمن قراربگیره تازه بتونم تشخیص بدم :Yahoo (23): 
6-به نظرت حساسیتش روچیه؟اسپم ویکی بگه منواخراج کن رضارومیگم اونروزرفته بودرواعصابش
7-به نظرت اگه واردجمع20نفره بشه چندنفرجذبش میشن؟5+1 :Yahoo (23): فکرکنم17تا18تا
8-به نظرت بیشترباپسرای سایت جوره یادخترا؟فکرکنم پسراکابینش مشخصه :Yahoo (23): انصافاسرکابینه همه بهت گیردادن من ندم که نمیشه :Yahoo (23): 
9-چه لقبی بهش میدی(بارعایت شئونات اخلاقی)سیاهه نارگیله سجادخان نارگیله :Yahoo (23): 
10-به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه سوسک ازاین میترسه یااین ازسوسک؟سوسک موجودیشست مفیدیقینااماچندش آور،سوسکه میگه بیاتوبقلم :Yahoo (23): 
11-شخصیتش تورویادکی میندازه؟جوادرضویان توفیلم شبکه3مهران مدیری ساخت فکرکنم اتاق عمل بودالآن یادم اومددرحاشیه بوداسمش :Yahoo (35): ،اینجاواس ماس یعنی کلش واس ماس :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (23): 
12-شبیه کدوم شکلک سایت؟بعضی مواقع :26: بعضی مواقع :7: بعضی مواقع :38: وخیلی شکلک های دیگه
13-به نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟بله
14-ازکدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ازکدوم خوشت میاد؟بدندیم خوب پسرمهربون وباشخصیتیه
15-نظرت درباره اکانتش؟خوبه ولی هرچیزی جای پیشرفت داره :Yahoo (111): 
16-یه هدیه بهش بده؟یعنی انصافااین همه تایپ کردم خودش هدیه نیست؟ :Yahoo (23): شنیدم دوست داره دکترشه اول دعامیکنم به آرزوش برسه بعدش:این اتاق عمل یکی ازبیمارستاناست دکترشدی سندشومیدم بهت :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 
17-یه آرزوواسش؟امیدوارم به اهدافش برسه وموفق باشه توزندگی واحساس آرامش کنه که این ازهمه مهتره
18-یه نصیحت:ازمدیریت انصراف بده بده من :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): جداازشوخی درحال حاضرنصیحتی ندارم اگه داشتم بهش میگم :Yahoo (111): فقط نصحیت اولوانجام بده هم برادنیات خوبه هم آخرتت :Yahoo (111): 
وای خسته شدم مدیرحقم یه ناهاروشام هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## negar~

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پشت میز نشین حالا دقیقا چه شغلی نمیدونم
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم  
3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟
آره
4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟
نه
5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟
Heliion
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
اصولا آدم حساسی نیست ولی فک میکنم ادب
7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
1_2 
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟
پسرا
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
آقا مدیر
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
درکمال آرامش از کنار هم رد میشن
11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیچکس(سروشو نمیگماا کلا هیچکس)
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
من غلط بکنم در این زمینه اظهار نظر کنم
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
بدم نمیاد از چیزی
با ادبی
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟
خوشم نمیاد
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
* 17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت
18. ی نصیحت :

*

----------


## Afsoon 15

1.هر چی خودش میخاد
2.نمیدونم
3.نمیدونم
4.نمیدونم
5.نمیدونم
6.اینم نمیدونم
7.بستگش به خودش داره
8.هر دو
9.    A.B.1 اگه جنگ ستارگان رو دیده باشی میدونی کیو میگم
10.مگه قراره پسر از سوسک بترسه؟؟؟؟؟
11. A.B 1 واسه همین این لقبوبهش دادم
12. :Yahoo (76): 
13.نمیدونم
14.نمیدونم
15.هیچی معمولی مثل بقیه
16.
17. صد تا از آرزوهاش براورده بشه
18. هیچ وقت رو تخت درس نخون(نخند تجربیاته که میگم)

ارادتمندت افسانه محمدی از زابل

----------


## _LuNa_

1-ایشالا آقای دکتر میشن :Yahoo (83): 


2-هیچ کار ضایع،از ایشون ندیدم.

3-بله.صدرصد

4-هرگز رو اعصاب نیستن.

5-نمیدونم

6-ایسم میسم :Yahoo (4): 

تصورمیکنم صداقت ویه رنگی وتواضع افراد.....


7-تموم 20نفر :Yahoo (1): 

8-تصورمیکنم دقیقا مثل یه برادربزرگ ومهربون،به همه ی بچه ها محبت دارن :Yahoo (1): 


9-داداش سجاد مهربان باخطی زیبا :Yahoo (45): 

10- :Yahoo (4): 

11-روحیات وخصوصیات اخلاقی ایشون،منو یادیکی از آشناهامون میندازن که نسبت بسیارنزدیکی بامن دارن.....

12- :Yahoo (1): این شکلک


13-بله صدرصد......مدیر مدیره....ایشون خودمدیره...‌ :Yahoo (4): 


14-مناعت طبع،صمیمیت وشوخ طبعی(که باظرافت خاصی همراهه) ایشون رو خیلی دوست دارم.



15-نظر ایشون محترمه. :Yahoo (1): 


16-هدیه من:


این شیرینی خوشمزه(خودم خیلی دوست دارم)





این گلهای زیبا(معطربه ارادت به  مولامون صاحب الزمان(عج).... ایشالا تموم لحظات زندگیتون معطر وزیبا باشه.






واین بیت زیبا از«جناب شهریار»


تقدیم به داداش سجاد مهربانم :Yahoo (1): 


چشم مادرپی «خوبان»جهان خواهدبود



تاجهان باقی وآئین محبت باقی ست......



17-ایشالا همیشه سلامت،شاد و موفق باشین :Yahoo (45): 


18-ایشون باید آجی کوچکترشون رو نصیحت کنن.

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ .M.D

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*  :Yahoo (66): *

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ تعریف دوست یابی رو دگرگون کرده : دی 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ اعصاب ندارم پس نمیدونم

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ یوسفی @ParsaYousefi

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ توپولا*  :Yahoo (4): *

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 14

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ با همه

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) سجاد خومشلم*  :Yahoo (9): *

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکه رو تا دم خونشون اسکورت میکنه*  :Yahoo (79): *

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :38: *

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بدون شک

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ این که خیلی خوبه که هم میتونه خوب باشه هم بد

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ صورتیه*  :Yahoo (78): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
Mehran Zahedi - Avalin Shab Aramesh

**
17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی

18. ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

@8mit8

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی تخصصی هوا و فضا 

2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم 

3. فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ والا تو مخش نیستم 

4. کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ نه باو خودش یه اعصاب جور کنه 

5. تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ خدا  ناموسا نمیشه ردش کنه 

6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ رو توپول  اون دسته بیلارو میگم 

7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 30 

8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ ژووووووووون 

9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) سجود  تیلیت 

10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ کی این سوالو اولین بار طرح کرد ؟

11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد جیمبو 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره باو 

14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ از این ویژگیش بدم میاد که ویژگی بدی نداره ، ازین وبژگیش خوشم میاد ک ویژگی بدی نداره  #خوار_تناقض 

15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش؟ عالیه حاجی اجارش میدی ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : هدیه میخوای پس ؟ 

17. ی ارزو واسش : بی ارزو باشه ایشالا

18. ی نصیحت : اهلش نیستم 

موفق باشی داداش گلم 

*

----------


## saj8jad

یادی هم کنم از این تاپیک گهربار

پ.ن : up

----------

